# مساعده فى eddy current



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (11 أبريل 2011)

ياشباب محتاج معلومات عن الeddy current ضرورى ممكن اى حد يضع اى ملف او فيديو او اى شئ


----------



## ahmed alfaid (20 أبريل 2011)

مرفق ملف لل Eddy Current Brake و تستخدم في بريمات استخراج البترول و منها نوع مشهور اسمه ELMAGO عملت ليها صيانه قبل كده للشركة المصرية للحفر يارب تنفعك


----------



## م.أحمد بن علي (3 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------

